# ESA Rosetta Mission Comet Landing



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

A space craft is about to attempt the first-ever comet landing. You can watch it live here Rosetta mission: ESA attempts to land spacecraft on comet – live coverage | Science | The Guardian if you see this in the next half hour.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Aww, I missed it...but they landed half an hour ago!


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

All of the live streams I looked at were the scientists looking at the computers waiting for it to happen. I wanted to see the landing in action, so I was a bit disappointed. But I'm excited that they made it!


----------



## Afterburner (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh, silly me. I posted a thread about this a few days ago, but in the Current Events subforum.

I was watching some of the live stream in the morning, but missed the landing because of school. So happy it was successful though; that was a lot of work, and the data they get should be extremely valuable.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

Nice thread! So many assumptions are being presented before actually even really observing and analyzing the comet. 

One of the comments:


> Rubble-filled depressions appear in sharp relief in this image from Rosetta the Philae lander, taken as it descended . One, just to the right of centre in the lower part of the image, is almost circular. Pits like this may be the source of the comet’s gas vents, which become progressively more active as it approaches the sun.


There is no vent shown in the picture.lol. Where is the ice? Hmm. What it looks like is an asteroid complete with pits and scalloped ridges. Thankfully we already know of a phenomena that causes similar surface features.









^^An image of an electrically machined surface caused by a lighting effect in the laboratory(left) and Saturn's 'moon' Hyperion (right). Hyperion is really a large asteroid that exhibits the same features of comets we have observed close up. Topography of both appear to be an *electric phenomena*.


----------



## Killbain (Jan 5, 2012)

Wow......just wow!

What we as a species can do when we co-operate


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

It's pretty cool.


----------



## Slagasauras (Jun 26, 2013)

Frankly, I don't understand why Kim Kardashian's racy pictures are more intriguing than this. Like this is a HUGE milestone for us and they want to make a woman's nudity that important? Pfft.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't believe this shit, now a guy is labeled a scumbag due to wearing a shirt depicting attractive female aliens. This has gotta be political correctness run amok.

Rosetta Scientist Matt Taylor Is Really Sorry About That Shirt | Motherboard











so what's up with her sexist shirt?


----------



## EccentricSiren (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm just curious. Did any of you see the landing itself, not just the scientists watching their screens and suddenly cheering?


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)




----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@EccentricSiren

Was that badass or what? Landing a machine on an object traveling 24,600 MPH and I rather doubt most people even realized just how much of a challenge that really was!


----------

